# Tiller arm Problem



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

A while ago I moved the JP up with the tiller piller attached to the poling platform. Well yesterday I noticed it was a little loose and tried to fix it. I broke off two small hex bolts. ******* they were about done as they turned to marine dust. 

Can these pieces of the hex bolt come out? Don't know what to do and would like to avoid buying a complete tiller handle.

I'm having problems loading pictures from photobucket. Would someone pm me their email so I can send them to you and then you post them in this thread.

Thanks,
Darin


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nasty little problem here.
Corrosion weakened the screws so they snapped off.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

a closer look


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Trying to drill those small screws out will be a problem.

I've got no easy answer.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I need to Replace bolts on a regular basis as PM's ;-)

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics Brett. I wonder if I should take it down to the Merc dealer and see what they can do by your reaction.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't found a solution to your problem.
In this case prevention is what was needed.
There are thread sealants available to slow or prevent corrosion.
Most engine manufacturers don't corrosion proof their fasteners.
Doing so is not in their best interest, lots of profit in parts, repairs and replacement.


OMC made a gasket sealing compound which was recommended for preventing fastener corrosion.
I've been using the same 16 oz can for over 30 years.

http://www.go2marine.com/product.do?no=78394F


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hey Guys*
I've had very good results for preventing fastener corrosion, by spraying the fasteners/components with CorrosionX (by Corrosion Technologies Corp.). In fact, I use it on all my reels too.
I usually spray/soak the fastener/part/etc. with a heavy coat of CorrosionX, let it set overnight, then wipe off the excess the next morning. This stuff not only helps prevent corrosion, but it's a great penetrant/lubricant as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I re-moved the arm and put it in an ultrasound bath. Made it nice and clean, but the screws are broke flush. I'll take it to the Mercury dealer today and see what they can do or order a new part. 

I guess the best route is preventative and check all the screws and protect them with this spray. I'll be going over the motor with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought a used arm and bolts from the Mercury dealer. Now we will see if I can put it back together.


----------

